# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  Appels aux dons : comment insérer un lien paypal dans un post

## NdNc

Dans les discussion sur Rescue, souvent les liens vers Paypal ne marchent pas.

Par exemple *Rolf*   pour l'association Respectons écrit :




> *Pour aider avec un don:* 
> - par chèque à l'orde de Respectons, au 15 rue de la chaume, 89630 saint léger vauban
> 
> - par paypal: https://www.paypal.com/fr/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_flow&SESSION=dV0QLP-Xpp26Q6slehJ33AYTUsGjsPGGTxnjtE1gwaGz2FtpavQphsr3S   S8&dispatch=5885d80a13c0db1f8e263663d3faee8d66f31  4   24b43e9a70645c907a6cbd8fb4


Le lien paypal ci-dessus ne marche *que sur le micro personnel de Rolf*. Pour tous les autres internautes, le résultat est le suivant :



Pour renvoyer directement sur la page paypal de l'association, il faut saisir :
*https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=**Code_unique_attribué_**par_Paypal

*Le "*Code_unique_attribué_par_Paypal*" est composé de 13 lettres en majuscules ou chiffres.

Où trouver le "*Code_unique_attribué_par_Paypal*" ?
Soit Paypal vous l'a communiqué, soit il faut le rechercher dans le code source des pages web.

Par exemple pour le site de Stéril'Matou (80) :



Pour accéder au code source de la page :
Firefox : Clic droit puis "Code source de la page"
Chrome : Clic droit puis "Afficher le code source de la page" 
Internet Explorer : Clic droit puis "Afficher la source"
Safari : Clic droit puis "Code source"

On obtient :



Rechercher le mot-clé "paypal" avec "Édition/Recherche" (pour Firefox) :



Rechercher un code de 13 lettres majucules et chiffres dans l'entourage du mot "paypal" :



Si besoin est, rechercher les autres occurrences du mot "paypal" avec la touche F3 (suivant).

Pour Stéril'Matou le code est : "JW274RHKPRVQJ"

Pour l'association La CASA (44) :



Pour La CASA, le code est : "B7Y7PPVDKNH36" etc.

On écrira donc, pour Stéril'Matou, comme lien vers Paypal :
https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...=JW274RHKPRVQJ

Pour La CASA :
https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=B7Y7PPVDKNH36


Puis pour alléger vos écrits, en mode avancé, utilisez la fonction "Lien" :



Choisir un mot ou une expression ("paypal", "ici", ou simplement "lien"), le sélectionner, et activer le lien en collant l'adresse :



Ce qui donne par exemple :
Paypal pour *Stéril'Matou* : lien
Paypal pour *La CASA* : lien
Paypal pour *Les chats libres de l'île du Ramier* : lien
Paypal pour *APPA-ÉQUIDÉS* : lien
Paypal pour *Respectons* : lien

...et pour plus de sureté, on peut rajouter le courriel associé au compte Paypal :
*Les chats libres de l'île du Ramier* : *Paypal (konstantinidis.kyriakos@yahoo.fr)*

----------


## NdNc

_*** Mise à jour au fur et à mesure ***_
Les liens paypal des associations par département  :
*
01 Ain [Bourg-en-Bresse]* 
*02 Aisne [Laon]*

association *"Au bonheur des chats"* : JO NRA=20040003
paypal : https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?c ... id=9304987
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal :

*03 Allier [Moulins]*
*04 Alpes-de-Haute-Provence [Digne-les-Bains]*
*05 Hautes-Alpes [Gap]*
*06 Alpes-Maritimes [Nice]*
*07 Ardèche [Privas]*
*08 Ardennes [Charleville-Mézières]*
*09 Ariège [Foix]*
*10 Aube [Troyes]*

association *"Association Cur de chattounes"* : JO NRA= W103003020
paypal : 
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : associationcoeurdechattounes@gmail.com

*11 Aude [Carcassonne]*
*12 Aveyron [Rodez]

*association *"La lumière des chevaux"* : JO NRA=W341003857
paypal : https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=FFR9SC55CNPKQ 
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : 

*13 Bouches-du-Rhône [Marseille]*
*14 Calvados [Caen]*

association *"Les compagnons de Freya"* : JO NRA=W143001702
paypal : https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...=ZYT77CU9UNYUG
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : 

*15 Cantal [Aurillac]*
*16 Charente [Angoulême]*

association "*Les chats de l'oubli*" : JO NRA=W161004370
paypal : 
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : leschatsdeloubli@laposte.net

*17 Charente-Maritime [La Rochelle] 

*association "*Association de défense des animaux familiers (ADAF)*" : JO NRA= W173002001
paypal : 
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : adaf.assoc@yahoo.fr*

18 Cher [Bourges]*
*19 Corrèze [Tulle]*
*2A Corse-du-Sud [Ajaccio]* 
*2B Corse-du-Nord [Bastia]*
*21 Côte-d'Or [Dijon]*
*22 Côtes-d'Armor [Saint-Brieuc]*

association "*Java & Junior*" : [ne délivre pas de reçu fiscal] JO NRA= W224004377
paypal : 
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : java.junior22@outlook.fr

*23 Creuse [Guéret]*
*24 Dordogne [Périgueux]*
*25 Doubs [Besançon]

*association *"Terre des chats"* : JO NRA= 20070042
paypal : https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...=QSTXRJ9MYBD9A
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal :terredeschats25@aol.com

*26 Drôme [Valence]*

association "*La graine vagabonde*" : [ne délivre pas de reçu fiscal] JO NRA= W261001867
paypal : 
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : nalibertad26@yahoo.fr

*27 Eure [Évreux]*

association "*La grange aux lapins*" : JO NRA= W273000432
paypal : https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...=HVMTZBR6ASX8G
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : 


*28 Eure-et-Loire [Chartres]*
*29 Finistère [Quimper]*
*30 Gard [Nîmes]*

association *"Les chats du 30"* : JO NRA= W301003174
paypal : https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...=FWN3YGDMNS4KC
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : marcel@chatdu30.fr

*31 Haute-Garonne [Toulouse]*

association *"Les chats libres de l'île du Ramier"* : JO NRA=W31301792
paypal : https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...=RCGBJG2LWCEH8
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : *konstantinidis.kyriakos@yahoo.fr*

association *"Le refuge des MIL'POILS"* : JO NRA=W313015454
paypal : https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...=6HQTSWJTXY9VL
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : 

*32 Gers [Auch]*
*33 Gironde [Bordeaux]*

association *"Potron-minet"* : JO NRA=W332004702
paypal : https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...=E2ENDSM3QY7SL
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : 

association *"Au paradis des chats"* : JO NRA= W335002082
paypal : https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...=3QX7SN5U9MUKG
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : auparadisdeschats33@sfr.fr

*34 Hérault [Montpellier]*
*35 Ille-et-Vilaine [Rennes]*

association *"Félin possible"* : JO NRA= W353005406
paypal : https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...ton_id=1658266
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : felinpossible.asso@gmail.com


*36 Indre [Châteauroux]*

association *"DROITS DE VIVRE"* : JO NRA=20080035
paypal : https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...=G42MY7N8LE2QJ
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : christine.velard@hotmail.fr 

association *"Handichats 36"* : JO NRA= W363000310
paypal : 
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : bruc.daniel@neuf.fr

*37 Indre-et-Loire [Tours]*

Association *"Des chats et des hommes (DCEDH)"* : JO NRA=W912007204
paypal : https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...=H2E2DYE8HLEKU
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : deschatsetdeshommes@laposte.net

*38 Isère [Grenoble]*

Association *"Félin pour l'autre"* : JO NRA=20060052
paypal : https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...=QY8QVWW7K55FJ
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : assofelinpourlautre@gmail.com

Association *"Félins citoyens"* : [délivre des reçus fiscaux depuis le 27/02/2015] JO NRA=W382003000
paypal : http://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr...=2XB4EG2GNZJVJ
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : 

*39 Jura [Lons-le-Saunier]*
*40 Landes [Mont-de-Marsan]*
*41 Loire-et-Cher [Blois]*
*42 Loire [Saint-Étienne]*
*43 Haute-Loire [Puy-en-Velay]*

Association *"Le petit mouton noir"* : JO NRA= W623001301
paypal : 
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : contact@petitmoutonnoir.org

*44 Loire-Atlantique [Nantes]*

Association *"La CASA"* : [ne délivre pas de reçu fiscal] JO NRA=W441001529
paypal : https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...=B7Y7PPVDKNH36
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : refuge.casa@hotmail.fr

*45 Loiret [Orléans]*

association *"LES AMIS DE MYRTILLE"* : JO NRA=W451001817
paypal : 
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : maherault.isa@orange.fr

association *"ASSOCIATION POUR LE RESPECT DE LA VIE ANIMALE (A.R.V.A.)"* : [ne délivre pas de reçu fiscal] JO NRA=19980014
paypal : 
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : 

association *"ASSOCIATION POUR LA PROTECTION DES CHATS LIBRES D'ORLEANS (A.P.C.L.O.)"* : JO NRA=19990035
paypal : 
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : apclo@hotmail.fr

*46 Lot [Cahors]*
*47 Lot-et-Garonne [Agen]*
*48 Lozère [Mende]*
*49 Maine-et-Loire [Angers]*

association *"Sky"* :[ne délivre pas de reçu fiscal pour les paiements paypal] JO NRA= W491013569
paypal : en cours
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : en cours

*50 Manche [Saint-Lô]*
*51 Marne [Châlons-en-Champagne]*

association *"La main alapatte"* :[ne délivre pas de reçu fiscal]  JO NRA= W512001617
paypal : 
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : 

*52 Haute-Marne [Chaumont]*

association *"SOS chat des rues"* :[ne délivre pas de reçu fiscal] JO NRA=20060047
paypal : 
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : sos-chats-des-rues@orange.fr

*53 Mayenne [Laval]*
*54 Meurthe-et-Moselle [Nancy]*
*55 Meuse [Bar-le-Duc]*
*56 Morbihan [Vannes]*
*57 Moselle [Metz]*

association *"Animalsace"* : 
paypal : https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...=FNEBV3NLHH26G
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : animalsace@gmail.com

*58 Nièvre [Nevers]*

association *"A.P.A.N Le refuge de Beauregard"* : JO NRA= W583000169
paypal : https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...=9EWSZJAXL466E
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal :

association *"D.P.A refuge de Thiernay"* : déclarée d'utilité publique (1982)  *+ Fourrière*
paypal : 
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : 

association *"COEUR A QUATRE PATTES"* : JO NRA= 20050037
paypal : 
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal :

association *"Domaine des Douages"* : JO NRA= W583001433
paypal : 
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : domainedesdouages@gmail.com 

*59 Nord [Lille]*

association *"Chatsvesnois"* : JO NRA=W591004230
paypal : https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...=DFC7LAEG6X6FG
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal :

association *"Croc'animo"* : [ne délivre pas de reçu fiscal] JO NRA=W596005304
paypal : 
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : Croc.animo@gmail.com

association *"CHAT'KIRI & CIE"* : JO NRA=W602001961
paypal : 
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : tara60@hotmail.fr

association *"Trésor de vies"* : JO NRA= W593002796
paypal : https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...=GVEHW7JFNYRVY
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : 

association *"Protection associative doberman PAD"* : JO NRA= ?
paypal : https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...=C95Q5LLP4SBY6
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal :

association *"Mille et une pattounes"* :[ne délivre pas de reçu fiscal] JO NRA= W595023517
paypal : 
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : milleset1pattounes@outlook.com

association *"Les anges de Tyna"* :[ne délivre pas de reçu fiscal] JO NRA= W593003598
paypal : 
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : lesangesdetyna@gmail.com

association *"Cause animale Nord"* : JO NRA= W595021171
paypal : https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...=HHHG97DKCZAAY
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : 

*60 Oise [Beauvais]*

association *"Vive le chat"* : JO du 29/11/2004 n° 0953016509
 paypal :  https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...=MSQGS585MD9UY
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : 

*61 Orne [Alençon]*
*62 Pas-de-Calais [Arras]*

association *"Association les chats-urges"* : JO NRA= W622001801
paypal : 
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : 

association *"Cur de félins"* : JO NRA= W595020000
paypal : https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...=TUQWSBPS3VQ4J
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : coeurdefelins@yahoo.com

association *"Fils de Cheyenne"* : JO NRA= W621004790
paypal : 
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : 

*63 Puy-de-Dôme [ Clermont-Ferrand]*
*64 Pyrénées-Atlantiques [Pau]*
*65 Hautes-Pyrénées [Tarbes]*

association *"Appa-Équidés"* : JO NRA=20030046
paypal : https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...=D4TE75TJFRCWG
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : appa.equide@wanadoo.fr

*66 Pyrénées-Orientales [Perpignan]*
*67 Bas-Rhin [Strasbourg]*
*68 Bas-Rhin [Colmar]*
*69 Rhône [Lyon]*
*70 Haute-Saône [Vesoul]*
*71 Saône-et-Loire [Macon]*
*72 Sarthe [Le Mans]*

association *"Au chat zen"* : [ne délivre pas de reçu fiscal] JO NRA=W723004403
paypal : 
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : auchatzen@gmail.com

association *"DES MAUX...DES MAINS"* : JO NRA= W722001611
paypal : 
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : desmauxdesmains@hotmail.fr

*73 Savoie [Chambéry]*
*74 Haute-Savoie [Annecy]*
*75 Paris*

association *"KabouliKats"* : JO NRA=W751212216
paypal :
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : kaboulikats@yahoo.fr

association *"ASSOCIATION LES REFUGES DE TOUS LES ESPOIRS ALERTE. (AlertesSOS)"* : JO NRA=W751172023
paypal : https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...on_id=10546418
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : emmahautsdeseine@yahoo.fr

*76 Seine-Maritime [Rouen]*

association *"SAUVETAGE DES ANIMAUX 76"* :   JO NRA=W761002283
paypal : https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...ton_id=7047842
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : sauvetagedesanimaux76@hotmail.fr

association *"Félin'possible"* :   JO NRA=W763011322
paypal : https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...=DRB7G2UGP5YTY
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : felinpossible.asso@gmail.com 

association *"Aristraichat"* : [ne délivre pas de reçu fiscal]  JO NRA= W763006867
paypal : https://sites.google.com/site/aristraitchat/
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : 

*77 Seine-et-Marne [Melun]

*association *"L'arche de Vera"* : [ne délivre pas de reçu fiscal]  JO NRA=W774005496
paypal : https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...=Q9LWCR76UHLGG
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : arche.de.vera@gmail.com

association *"Chaperlipopette 77"* : JO NRA= W772002968
paypal : https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...=D6GCLBQ7X7VRC
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : chaperlipopette777@gmail.com
*
association "L'échappée belle" :*[ne délivre pas de reçu fiscal]JO NRA= W771012402
paypal :
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal :

*78 Yvelines [Versailles]*

association *"Sauvetage et solidarité aux animaux en danger (S.S.A.D)"* : JO NRA= W782001515
paypal : *https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...=G4233QTV678QW*
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : asso.ssad@yahoo.fr

*79 Deux-Sèvres [Niort]*
*80 Somme [Amiens]

*association *"Les chats de Stéril'matou"* : JO NRA= W801002669
paypal : https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...=JW274RHKPRVQJ
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : sterilmatou@sfr.fr

association *"Les lupus de Vero"* : JO NRA=W804000633
paypal : 
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : fredo-vero@wanadoo.fr

*81 Tarn [Albi]*
*82 Tarn-et-Garonne [Montauban]*
*83 Var [Toulon]*
*84 Vaucluse [Avignon]*

association *"REMEMBER ME FRANCE"* : [ne délivre pas de reçu fiscal]  JO NRA=W841002435
paypal : https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...=QHU95BC7HXVS8
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : 

*85 Vendée [Roche-sur-Yon]*

association *"VIVRE ET LAISSER VIVRE"* :  JO NRA=20050044
paypal : 
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : vivreetlaisservivreasso@gmail.com

*86 Vienne [Poitiers]*
*87 Haute-Vienne [Limoges]*

association *"Ligue de défense des droits des Animaux de trop LDDA"* : JO NRA= W872003540
paypal : 
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : msb.beckham@gmail.com

*88 Vosges [Épinal]*
*89 Yonne [Auxerre]*

association *"Respectons."* : JO NRA=19980046
paypal : https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...=QJRJN69LNVXM8
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal :

association *"SOLANA SOLIDARITE ANIMAUX ABANDONNES"* : JO NRA= 20070038
paypal : 
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal :

*90 Territoire de Belfort*
*91 Essonne [Évry]*

association *"L'étoile féline"* : JO NRA=W912004502
paypal : https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...=M4LCQMY3BZS2G
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : letoilefeline@sfr.fr

association *"AIDE ET DEFENSE DES ANIMAUX EN DETRESSE (A.D.A.D.)"* : JO NRA=W913001414
paypal : ?
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : ?

*92 Hauts-de-Seine [Nanterre]*

association *"CHAT TRAP 92"* : JO NRA=W921001913
paypal : ?
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : chattrap92@gmail.com

*93 Seine-Saint-Denis [Bobigny]*

association *"ASSOCIATION FELIS'CITY"* : JO NRA=W931007686
paypal : ?
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : ?

association *"Challange"* : JO NRA= 20060029
paypal : ?
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : association_challange@laposte.net

*94 Val-de-Marne [Créteil]*

association *"Phoenix"* : JO NRA=W941004016
paypal : https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...ton_id=9289791
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : phoenix.association@free.fr

association *"Le chat libre kremlinois"* : JO NRA= W943001292
paypal : 
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : lechatkrem.adoption@gmail.com

association *"ADAM (ASSOCIATION D'ANIMAUX MALTRAITÉS)"* : [ne délivre pas de reçu fiscal] JO NRA= W941006507
paypal : 
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : katy.gea@hotmail.fr

*95 Val-d'Oise [Pontoise]

*association *"Les Chachous de Chacha"* :  JO NRA= W953006171
paypal : https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...=SR4AZ98A5UAVW
adresse électronique associée au compte paypal : leschachousdechacha@gmail.com

*971 Guadeloupe [Basse-Terre]
972 Martinique [Fort-de-France]*
*973 Guyane [Cayenne]*
*974 La Réunion [Saint-Denis]
976 Mayotte [Mamoudzou]*

----------


## NdNc

rajout :

14= Les compagnons de Freya
33 = Potron-Minet
52 = SOS chat des rues
72 = Au chat zen
75= Kabouli Kats
80= Les lupus de Vero

----------


## NdNc

rajout :

85= Vivre et laisser vivre

----------


## NdNc

rajout :

16= Les chats de l'oubli
17= Adaf
31= Refuge Mil'poils
92= Chattrap92
94= Phoenix

----------


## NdNc

rajout :

27= La grange aux lapins

----------


## NdNc

rajout :

33= Au paradis des chats
51= La main alapatte
62= Les chats-urges

----------


## NdNc

rajout :

30= Les chats du 30
43= Le petit mouton noir

----------


## NdNc

rajout :

10= Cur de chattounes
26= La graine vagabonde
35= Félin possible
36= Handichats 36
59= Trésors de vie
59= Protection associative doberman PAD
59= Les anges de Tyna
62= Cur de félins
72= Des maux...des mains
76= Félin'possible
77= Chaperlipopette77
87=  Ligue pour la défense des droits des animaux de trop LDDA
93= Challange
94= Le chat libre kremlinois
94= ADAM (Association d'animaux maltraités)

----------


## NdNc

rajout :

57= Animalsace
60= Vive le chat

----------


## NdNc

rajout :

59= Cause animale Nord

----------


## NdNc

rajout :

22= Java et Junior

----------


## NdNc

rajout :

77= L'échappée belle

----------


## NdNc

rajout :

38= Félins citoyens

----------


## NdNc

rajout :

25= Terre des chats

----------


## NdNc

rajout :

12= *La lumière des chevaux*

----------


## NdNc

rajout :

95= Les chachous de Chacha

----------

